# The Official GM Forum Rule Myths Book



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't know if this has been done, but I thought (while already procrastinating from studies) that it would be worthwhile, fun even, to compile a comprehensive list of rules myths.

We'll see how the thread pans out, but if we get a wide contribution from forumites, I will compile them into a document and upload somewhere with no download restrictions.  We can then refer to this in future when a myth pops up on the rules forum, or you can print off and pin to your club's noticeboard 

Ideally, this will be a thread to 'get things off your chest', particularly when you've been misled by others in the past.

No need to quote other replies, I can compile once this thread runs its course.

Let's make a start.

1.  In medal play, the player with the highest/lowest handicap must tee off first

2.  Any time a ball is found to be plugged in the rough, players may lift, clean and drop no closer to the hole with no penalty


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 27, 2015)

You can only touch the Green with the back of your hand


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2015)

2 shot penalty for standing in the wrong place on the teeing ground.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 27, 2015)

anytime anyone says "take your time" someone is breaking a rule and must be penalised...


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			anytime anyone says "take your time" someone is breaking a rule and must be penalised...
		
Click to expand...

That's a classic.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 27, 2015)

The use of Smart phones to measure distance is not allowed


----------



## GB72 (Mar 27, 2015)

The 5 minutes for finding a lost ball was still running whilst I was waiting for a group on the adhacent hole to tee off. I was caught with that one when i sliced it into the rough on the neighbouring hole


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

Excellent! I was only saying last week we need a new Mythbusting thread.

Are we going to have experts giving us the relevant rule to de-bunk the myth?
Obviously some myths are so mythical that there is NO relevant rule.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

Using a tee peg to mark your ball is testing the green


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

The Classic ...
You can declare a ball lost


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 27, 2015)

wearing a black golf glove is automatically DQ. Forever

Also include, tucking a towel into your belt or using a score 'clicker'.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			Are we going to have experts giving us the relevant rule to de-bunk the myth?
Obviously some myths are so mythical that there is NO relevant rule.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea.  I'm sure that if we get enough contributions, a few of our resident experts will be able to correct the myth by quoting the correct rule, or by simply saying:


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

If your ball falls off your tee peg, it counts as a shot and you have to play it as it lies


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			wearing a black golf glove is automatically DQ. Forever

Also include, tucking a towel into your belt or using a score 'clicker'.
		
Click to expand...

Surely no one has ever suggested these?!


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

[/QUOTE]

Love it!


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Surely no one has ever suggested these?!
		
Click to expand...

They're amusing but I'd like to stay with myths that others really believe!


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 27, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			They're amusing but I'd like to stay with myths that others really believe!
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I've missed the point!


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Apologies, I've missed the point!
		
Click to expand...

It's OK, we have concessions for those who carry ORKAs around.  They are a 'unique' breed


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

A single player has no standing on the course


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2015)

The flag can only be attended on a green


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 27, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			It's OK, we have concessions for those who carry ORKAs around.  They are a 'unique' breed 

Click to expand...

You're correct. although I prefer 'Better' or 'correctly informed'


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

I've got loads more- I must play with people who don't possess a Rule book...


----------



## Val (Mar 27, 2015)

An air strike doesn't count, it's classed as a practice swing


----------



## Slab (Mar 27, 2015)

Once found if you don't like your original you can choose to play your provisional ball


----------



## Slab (Mar 27, 2015)

You cant declare a ball unplayable on the fairway/green


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

Val said:



			An air strike doesn't count, it's classed as a practice swing
		
Click to expand...

I don't normally swear after a practice swing. People can always tell the difference1


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2015)

"You can't putt whilst holding the flag with one hand."
"All changes on a scorecard have to be initialled."
"You can't take relief without permission from a playing partner."


----------



## Colin L (Mar 27, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			"You can't take relief without permission from a playing partner."
		
Click to expand...

Is that relief from a playing situation under a rule of golf or just from a strained bladder?


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 27, 2015)

Knocking any leaf off on your practice swing is an automatic penalty ..

You can go back from point of searching to hit a provisional to save time while the others are still looking ..

You have to look for your original tee shot

You must initial changes on the score card 

You cannot leave the course during a round 

Your allowed a free drop/place away from aeriation[sp]  holes 

You cant practice putt on a green uve played in stroke play 

You cant repair a pitchmark on your line on the green if you are off the green 

You cant borrow ball off another player as you cant share equipment


Ye guys should try a couple of days at our place ..


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2015)

You always get relief from a sprinkler head if it's on your line of play.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nearest point of relief must give you a clear shot at the green, and couldn't possibly be in a Bush.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Mar 27, 2015)

Unplayable ball in trees.....you drop anywhere on the line it went in.
Incorrect arithmetic on a scorecard is a penalty/DQ.
Nearest point of relief is always nearer the fairway.
You can't repair a pitchmark on the green if your ball off off the green.
You can't hold the flag while tapping in a putt one handed.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 27, 2015)

A minor adjustment to the air shot one I heard recently is more basic...

Air shot doesn't count because you missed the ball!


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 27, 2015)

Right Dave its up to you now to gather all this info into 1 information pack ok spreadsheet  ,OH ,  ok then,  1 post   , 

Maybe ya should direct the guys from the Mag to it then,  as they did say previously that it would be a good fun feature to cover


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Right Dave its up to you now to gather all this info into 1 information pack ok spreadsheet  ,OH ,  ok then,  1 post   , 

Maybe ya should direct the guys from the Mag to it then,  as they did say previously that it would be a good fun feature to cover
		
Click to expand...

It would be a great feature!


----------



## Slab (Mar 27, 2015)

A player can disqualify themselves


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

"You can take relief from casual water inside a water hazard"


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 27, 2015)

If the group behind drive up to you it is permissible to either throw the ball into bushes or stamp on it.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 27, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			"You can take relief from casual water inside a water hazard"
		
Click to expand...


EH ?


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

In mixed matchplay, if the SSS for men's and women's course is different, the ladies are graciously allowed courtesy shots at the men's discretion


----------



## matchrat (Mar 27, 2015)

In matchplay - if an opponent concedes a put you can't then putt it out for instance taping a put in. Correct rule is if your playing team matchplay you can not take a conceded putt before the hole is finished if it is on the same line as your playing partner otherwise your fine

* 2-4/6*

* Putting Out After Concession of Stroke*

_Rule 2-4  does not cover the question of whether a player may putt out after his  next stroke has been conceded. A player incurs no penalty for holing out  in such circumstances. However, if the act would be of assistance to a  partner in a four-ball or best-ball match, the partner is, in equity  (Rule 1-4), disqualified for the hole._


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2015)

You must tee up *on *a line drawn between the tee markers (got that one from a lady golfer new in from the ladies academy)


----------



## john0 (Mar 27, 2015)

Seniors have priority on the course at all times


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2015)

There is such a thing as the HNSP


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is such a thing as the HNSP 

Click to expand...

ha ha ha!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 27, 2015)

"I know I made the ball move during my practice swing, but its no penalty as I didnt mean to hit it"  (after the tee shot obviously)

"I know I went back to the tee and played another ball as I thought mine was lost, but as you've now found it I'm playing that one"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2015)

All players in a group must walk to the immediate vicinity of the ball furthest from the hole and must not proceed past that point until the player has played his shot.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 27, 2015)

you cant hold the flag while putting
no raking the sand before you take a shot from a bunker


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			"You can take relief from casual water inside a water hazard"
		
Click to expand...




bladeplayer said:



			EH ?
		
Click to expand...

I was playing a match and my opponent's ball ended up inside the yellow posts but on dry land so was perfectly playable as it lay. She wanted free relief because playing it meant her feet would be in half an inch of water.

This is a mythbuster thread, isn't it?


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 27, 2015)

no leaning over the hole and putting back toward yourself
you must always mark your ball before you pick it up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2015)

...that golf was ever meant to be fair


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 27, 2015)

Only the player can lift/replace his/her ball.

Indicating the line for a Tee shot is advice. Asking for the line off the tee is not allowed, therefore Penalty.

You don't need to let a faster group through until you have lost a hole; You have lost a hole if you are not pushing the group in front.

All Ladies/Seniors are slow players. Juniors need to be told every 'Rule', however capable they are. Pros are Rules experts.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2015)

Scots are born with a golf club in their hands and instinctively hold it using the Vardon grip.


----------



## cookelad (Mar 27, 2015)

Won a fiver over this one a few weeks back!

"You don't have to declare a provisional ball for it to be a provisional anymore They changed the rule last year"

The guy still thought I was wrong after I showed him the rule


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 27, 2015)

Slab said:



			A player can disqualify themselves
		
Click to expand...

I think I know what you are trying to get at, but in principle the player is required to apply specific penalties before returning his card and one of those is disqualification eg playing the 3rd hole you remove a piece of lead tape from the back of your 5 iron before playing a shot with that club. Moments later you remember that you can't do that and that the penalty is DQ so you 'disqualify yourself'.

However, I agree that a lot of people return a card and subsequently, both before and after a competition is closed, refer to the process of disqualifying themselves which isn't available - then can only advise the committee of the facts and leave them to rule


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2015)

Traditional Members Golf Clubs in Surrey do not actively embrace change and treat ladies as equals.

Evidence?   Erm...We've just relaxed our clubhouse dress code and I can now wear jeans in it (though I felt bleeding awkward the one time I've done that so far - even although the clubhouse was empty). And ladies can wear jeans too.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2015)

You must sign your card before you leave the course


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 27, 2015)

Martin70 said:



*If the group behind drive up to you* it is permissible to either throw the ball into bushes or stamp on it.
		
Click to expand...

I like to place a printed card face down under the ball....it reads

"2 SHOT PENALTY FOR MOVING YOUR BALL"  :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			anytime anyone says "take your time" someone is breaking a rule and must be penalised...
		
Click to expand...

That's an interesting one cause can it be counted as giving advice ?


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2015)

Great stuff so far!


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's an interesting one cause can it be counted as giving advice ?
		
Click to expand...

if it's intended as advice it's advice; if it isn't it isn't

take your time ...over that short putt because it's got a tricky break you might not have seen; is advice

take you time....over a tap in because there's no need to hurry on my behalf; wouldn't be.

hence the wording of my 'myth' (and partially triggered by a post of yours last week)


----------



## robert.redmile (Mar 27, 2015)

you _have _to say "well out" to any player getting out of a bunker, regardless of where it ends up.
You _must _immediately on a player getting a 2 on a par three ask "are you in the 2's?"


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 27, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			I was playing a match and my opponent's ball ended up inside the yellow posts but on dry land so was perfectly playable as it lay. She wanted free relief because playing it meant her feet would be in half an inch of water.

This is a mythbuster thread, isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Totaly.. 

 ya just threw me a curveball with the OP , makes sense now ha


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 27, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			if it's intended as advice it's advice; if it isn't it isn't

take your time ...over that short putt because it's got a tricky break you might not have seen; is advice

take you time....over a tap in because there's no need to hurry on my behalf; wouldn't be.

hence the wording of my 'myth' (and partially triggered by a post of yours last week)
		
Click to expand...

This is one that has always knocked around isnt it ? i think the general consensus is if ya call people for it , youd better get use to playing golf on your own .. 

Must admit i say it a good bit .. have never been called


----------



## CMAC (Mar 27, 2015)

cookelad said:



			Won a fiver over this one a few weeks back!

"You don't have to declare a provisional ball for it to be a provisional anymore They changed the rule last year"

The guy still thought I was wrong after I showed him the rule
		
Click to expand...

its worth linking the proper rule with each Myth to save anyone else and to stop any arguing/discussion


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			This is one that has always knocked around isnt it ? i think the general consensus is if ya call people for it , youd better get use to playing golf on your own .. 

Must admit i say it a good bit .. have never been called
		
Click to expand...

I don't expect anyone ever to be called on it but it can be determined to be a rule break hence why it's not really a myth as such possibly ?


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't expect anyone ever to be called on it but it can be determined to be a rule break hence why it's not really a myth as such possibly ?
		
Click to expand...

giving advice is a rule breach - the myth, as posted, is that "anytime anyone says "take your time" someone is breaking a rule and must be penalised...
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?75492-The-Official-GM-Forum-Rule-Myths-Book#DAM3tjG4e7fHUJrf.99"

Such myth being perpetuated by posts on forums and bar room discussion


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 27, 2015)

you need your FC to agree that a pitch mark is a pitch mark before you can repair it...


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 27, 2015)

You must declare the make and number on the ball at the first tee.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2015)

when measuring where to take a drop you must use the club that you intend to use to take your next shot (or is that true? )


----------



## Jake O'Reilly (Mar 27, 2015)

I've had a few debates over Rule 32-1, which states in handicap Stableford competitions the player with the lowest NET score takes the honour.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 27, 2015)

If no one wins the hole outright, the person who teed off first on the last hole goes to the back...

*sigh*


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			anytime anyone says "take your time" someone is breaking a rule and must be penalised...
		
Click to expand...

I know this one's a myth but (along with quite a few myths) I avoid doing it now just to save the possibilty of argument!
My preferred comment is now "There's no hurry" !


----------



## mchacker (Mar 27, 2015)

You must remove a headcover to use a club to measure a club length/2 club length drop.

You must measure a club length/2 club length drop.

5 mins searching for a ball can be taken while the group behind stands over their shots waiting because "we don't have to let them through until it's lost"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			If no one wins the hole outright, the person who teed off first on the last hole goes to the back...

*sigh*
		
Click to expand...

Now from where I come from that is certainly the HAOP (Historically Accepted Order of Play) - though it doesn't seem to be recognised at my current place where the order of play is simply in accordance with the scores of the players.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now from where I come from that is certainly the HAOP (Historically Accepted Order of Play) - though it doesn't seem to be recognised at my current place where the order of play is simply in accordance with the scores of the players.
		
Click to expand...

The correct answer is "someone, anyone, get up there and hit their ball!"

I've never heard of this Front goes to the back rule, but then I'd never heard of the HNSP


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 27, 2015)

I always thought if you win a hole then you have the honour and the previous holder of the honour goes to the back. If no one wins then the order remains the same. Whether that is right or wrong in official terms that is how I have always seen the game played at amateur level where I have been. If the person due to go first is slow for some reason, fiddling with their bag, filling a card in etc. then whoever was due to tee off second can go first.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 27, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I always thought if you win a hole then you have the honour and the previous holder of the honour goes to the back. If no one wins then the order remains the same. Whether that is right or wrong in official terms that is how I have always seen the game played at amateur level where I have been. If the person due to go first is slow for some reason, fiddling with their bag, filling a card in etc. then whoever was due to tee off second can go first.
		
Click to expand...

The fact there that there are so many variables on what is the "right" order of play explains why there is so much faffing about on the tee.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			The fact there that there are so many variables on what is the "right" order of play explains why there is so much faffing about on the tee.
		
Click to expand...

Ready golf just gets passed all that and who ever is ready just hit the ball :thup:


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 27, 2015)

You`re not allowed to take a rake into the bunker with you and throw it down close to where your ball is in order to save time by raking the sand after your shot as you walk back out.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 27, 2015)

Links golfers are better players than Parkland golfers


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 27, 2015)

A ball is only in a water hazard if it is in the water!!!:rofl:


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2015)

"You can't ground your club on the bridge"


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2015)

You can't putt out whilst holding an umbrella over yourself....


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 27, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			when measuring where to take a drop you must use the club that you intend to use to take your next shot (or is that true? )
		
Click to expand...

You should use the club you would play if there was no restriction to determine the proper the point of relief , you can then use any club you like to measure the club length(s) distance from that point 

ASAIK


----------



## louise_a (Mar 27, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			"You can't ground your club on the bridge"
		
Click to expand...

A single figure guy at our place tried to convince me that bridges over hazards were not part of the hazard,

Also, a myth I have heard is once you play a 2nd shot with your provisional (before reaching your original ball) it counts, even you then find and play your original.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 27, 2015)

You can't mark your ball with a continuous line around the circumference of your ball.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 27, 2015)

louise_a said:



			A single figure guy at our place tried to convince me that* bridges over hazards were not part of the hazard*,
		
Click to expand...

er... - they aren't. 

they are normally immovable obstructions within the hazard.


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 27, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			I don't normally swear after a practice swing. People can always tell the difference1
		
Click to expand...

Love this.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2015)

mikejohnchapman said:



			You can't mark your ball with a continuous line around the circumference of your ball.
		
Click to expand...

I love this one, but have not come across it.

Why?


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 27, 2015)

As soon as you start walking back to play another ball under stroke & distance, your ball is lost and you cant play the original if it gets found.


----------



## rickg (Mar 28, 2015)

If you take a penalty drop, eg within 2 club lengths.......you have to mark out the 2 club lengths with tees before taking your drop.....

Nope......if you drop the ball an inch away, are you within 2 club lengths? Yes.......do you need to mark out 2 club lengths to tell you you dropped it an inch away.....no

Do One!!


----------



## rickg (Mar 28, 2015)

If you're on a path and entitled to relief but your nearest point of relief is out of bounds, then you have to play ball as it lies.....

no lie, this  happend to me......when I questioned why, the answer was " well someone told me I couldnt take relief off the path last week" 

Do one!


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 28, 2015)

rickg said:



			If you're on a path and entitled to relief but your nearest point of relief is out of bounds, then you have to play ball as it lies.....

no lie, this  happend to me......when I questioned why, the answer was " well someone told me I couldnt take relief off the path last week" 

Do one!
		
Click to expand...

So what did you do?


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 28, 2015)

rickg said:



			If you're on a path and entitled to relief but your nearest point of relief is out of bounds, then you have to play ball as it lies.....

no lie, this  happend to me......when I questioned why, the answer was " well someone told me I couldnt take relief off the path last week" 

Do one!
		
Click to expand...

I know this isn't a rules thread but....If it's OOB then it can't be the nearest point of relief by definition!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2015)

You must have both feet behind the tee markers when you tee off


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 28, 2015)

duncan mackie said:



			anytime anyone says "take your time" someone is breaking a rule and must be penalised...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, is this a myth or truth? 

People keep saying its giving advice so  seem to think its a rule breach.


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 28, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Sorry, is this a myth or truth? 

People keep saying its giving advice so  seem to think its a rule breach.
		
Click to expand...

See subsequent posts in this thread.

As worded I believe it's a myth - which is why I posted it.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 28, 2015)

If your fellow competitor is on the green, and you are off the green but nearer the flag, you must play on first


----------



## doublebogey7 (Mar 28, 2015)

You always get .1 back when submitting a "No return"


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 28, 2015)

I wanted to cut and paste some bits from R&A Rules site to clarify some points, but it doesn't allow you to copy and paste from some areas


----------



## CMAC (Mar 28, 2015)

some are mixing rules with etiquette


----------



## Dellboy (Mar 28, 2015)

You can't use your putter to mark your ball, got told this yesterday.( I marked ball with toe of putter, picked ball up to clean off sand and replaced )

Chap insisted the marker had to be placed behind the ball and not connected to the player in any form.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 28, 2015)

Dellboy said:



			You can't use your putter to mark your ball, got told this yesterday.( I marked ball with toe of putter, picked ball up to clean off sand and replaced )

Chap insisted the marker had to be placed behind the ball and not connected to the player in any form.
		
Click to expand...

Oddly, this happened to be the 'titbit' in this week's Barry Rhodes email!.....
19th Hole Titbit - Do You Know?
That you may use the toe of your putter to mark your ball (but please do not do it!). Decision 20-1/16.

@North Mimms USGA Rules is slightly more friendly in that regard http://www.usga.org/Rule-Books/Rules-of-Golf/Rule-01/
But R&A Search works better.


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 28, 2015)

This mornings round yielded a new one to me...

You must ask your opponents if you are allowed to remove loose impediments on the green. 

He was told this by a 4 hcp.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 28, 2015)

I can't believe no-one has gone for;

Giving someone a yardage is advice.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 28, 2015)

If your ball is in a tree you can shake the tree to get it out. Each shake counts as a shot. A 24 handicapper told me this many years ago.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 28, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I can't believe no-one has gone for;

Giving someone a yardage is advice.
		
Click to expand...

Only when you give them the correct distance :clap::thup:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 28, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			If your ball is in a tree you can shake the tree to get it out. Each shake counts as a shot. A 24 handicapper told me this many years ago.
		
Click to expand...

That is brilliant! :rofl:


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 28, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			If your ball is in a tree you can shake the tree to get it out. Each shake counts as a shot. A 24 handicapper told me this many years ago.
		
Click to expand...

What a daft myth! It could take many shakes to dislodge the ball, but you if you deem it unplayable to get it out of the tree for one stroke!


----------



## daymond (Mar 28, 2015)

You cannot putt out when another player's ball is in the hole
Not made up!!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 28, 2015)

I tend to associate a Myth with something many believe in or is well known. 

Some of these 'Myths' above sound like a one off from someone not quite the full shilling.


----------



## North Mimms (Mar 28, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I tend to associate a Myth with something many believe in or is well known. 

Some of these 'Myths' above sound like a one off from someone not quite the full shilling.
		
Click to expand...

I think to become a real Myth, you have to have been told the "rule" several times by different people


----------



## richart (Mar 28, 2015)

The only one I have heard from nearly every golfer I play with is, 'one' when the ball falls off the tee.:angry:


----------



## rickg (Mar 29, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			So what did you do?
		
Click to expand...

I'd marked out my nearest point of relief which was to the right of the path- (left of the path was OOB)....I'd used my 3 wood as that's what I was hitting my 2nd shot into the par 5 with.......I then marked a further club length with my driver....dropped the ball.....it was in play, and I played my shot.
Just as I'd hit it another player (from an adjacent fairway!) came over and asked me if I was in the medal to which I replied in the affirmative....he then told me I was DQ'd as my nearest point of relief was OOB and therefore wasn't entitled to a drop and should have played it off the path.........( someone had prevented him taking a drop from a similar situation the week before adn so now he was passing on his new found wisdom...

I advised him to concentrate on his own game as he was now holding up the group behind him, and told him if he wished to read the rule book when he got back in after his round, then come and find me in the bar where I would accept his snivelling apology........funnily enough I never saw him....


----------



## the smiling assassin (Mar 29, 2015)

rickg said:



			I'd marked out my nearest point of relief which was to the right of the path- (left of the path was OOB)....I'd used my 3 wood as that's what I was hitting my 2nd shot into the par 5 with.......I then marked a further club length with my driver....dropped the ball.....it was in play, and I played my shot.
Just as I'd hit it another player (from an adjacent fairway!) came over and asked me if I was in the medal to which I replied in the affirmative....he then told me I was DQ'd as my nearest point of relief was OOB and therefore wasn't entitled to a drop and should have played it off the path.........( someone had prevented him taking a drop from a similar situation the week before adn so now he was passing on his new found wisdom...

I advised him to concentrate on his own game as he was now holding up the group behind him, and told him if he wished to read the rule book when he got back in after his round, then come and find me in the bar where I would accept his snivelling apology........funnily enough I never saw him....

Click to expand...

You took two club lengths relief?...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 29, 2015)

CMAC said:



			I tend to associate a Myth with something many believe in or is well known. 

Some of these 'Myths' above sound like a one off from someone not quite the full shilling.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is, if one person has said it to you, you can bet your bottom dollar that he has told loads of others and they have passed it on in return. You may have heard it once, but within your club, there are probably a fair few playing by the myth.

I was once playing in a comp and we got to the 5th. Myself and my myth pedalling friend were on the green and our FC hit his ball into the bunker where it had come to rest on a slope against a rake. As I was waiting for the guy to reach the bunker, myth pedaler tells me to move the rake for bunker man. When I asked why he told me that if I moved the rake and the ball moved then bunker man could replace the ball without penalty, if bunker man moved it himself and the ball moved it was a penalty of two shots.

Once I'd explained to him the proper rule he said, "well that's how we always do it in the seniors"

So while maybe not a wide spread myth, I have no doubt at RAGC it was a myth followed by many, a local myth if you will. I also have no doubt that he ignored my advice for his future play.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 29, 2015)

the smiling assassin said:



			You took two club lengths relief?...
		
Click to expand...

I read it as Rick used his 3 wood to measure the nearest point of relief, then used his driver to mark out the one club length


----------



## rickg (Mar 29, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I read it as Rick used his 3 wood to measure the nearest point of relief, then used his driver to mark out the one club length
		
Click to expand...

Correct...


----------



## stevelev (Mar 29, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			no leaning over the hole and putting back toward yourself
you must always mark your ball before you pick it up.
		
Click to expand...

A ball to be lifted under the Rules may be lifted by the player, his partner or another person authorised by the player. In any such case, the player is responsible for any breach of the Rules. 
The position of the ball must be marked before it is lifted under a Rule that requires it to be replaced. If it is not marked, the player incurs a penalty of one stroke and the ball must be replaced. If it is not replaced, the player incurs the general penalty for breach of this Rule but there is no additional penalty under Rule 20-1.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 29, 2015)

stevelev said:



			A ball to be lifted under the Rules may be lifted by the player, his partner or another person authorised by the player. In any such case, the player is responsible for any breach of the Rules. 
*The position of the ball must be marked before it is lifted under a Rule that requires it to be replaced*. If it is not marked, the player incurs a penalty of one stroke and the ball must be replaced. If it is not replaced, the player incurs the general penalty for breach of this Rule but there is no additional penalty under Rule 20-1.
		
Click to expand...

THe highlighted bit is the key!

Many situations (relief ones for example) don't need the the ball to be replaced, so no need to be marked. However, you may have to prove you have complied with other parts of the Rule(s), so there may be times when it is advantageous to mark anyway! You certainly don't need to mark your ball you are removing from a water hazard - especially the wet parts!


----------



## pogle (Mar 29, 2015)

richart said:



			The only one I have heard from nearly every golfer I play with is, 'one' when the ball falls off the tee.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

That's not a myth, that's something taking the pyth.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 29, 2015)

stevelev said:



			A ball to be lifted under the Rules may be lifted by the player, his partner or another person authorised by the player. In any such case, the player is responsible for any breach of the Rules. 
The position of the ball must be marked before it is lifted under a Rule that requires it to be replaced. If it is not marked, the player incurs a penalty of one stroke and the ball must be replaced. If it is not replaced, the player incurs the general penalty for breach of this Rule but there is no additional penalty under Rule 20-1.
		
Click to expand...

I fail to see what your point is?


----------

